# Common rarity for sale!



## nealjpage (May 28, 2007)

I guess it comes with the orginal boxes:thumbup:

Click


----------



## montresor (May 28, 2007)

You wonder where they get these ideas. Antiques Roadshow? "There's a fortune in your attic!" Lop off one of those zeros and it'll be more like reality. :mrgreen:


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 28, 2007)

But you see it all  the time on ebay.  A camera for 20 bucks and the same camera down farther for 200 bucks.  Its amazing that they don't look at the others first.


----------

